# Aruba Renaissance 2008 Maintenance fee



## qlaval (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Just received my credit card statement... 

2008 Maintenance Fee for a deluxe end unit is $655.
Compare to $624 last year. That's about a 5% increase.

So I imagine that the regular unit will go up from $537 to $564.

Pierre


----------



## Poobah (Nov 22, 2007)

*MF's*

Consider yourself lucky! 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## ownsmany (Nov 23, 2007)

*It's a bargin.*

I'm away & haven't received mine yet.  Have to say it is a bargin.

I usually deposit my week and get an AC.  

Great resort.  Maybe we will go this year.


----------



## RMitchell (Nov 25, 2007)

Good 'ol Morritts was $560 in 2002 and now it's $920. Plus we've had 2 special assessments in the last 3 years because of resort money troubles. I would consider you lucky.


----------



## Larry (Nov 25, 2007)

qlaval said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just received my credit card statement...
> 
> ...



OK so how were you able to get your maintenance fee? I am renting out my week and have been trying to get my maintenance bill so I can pay it before my renter gets there. I have  sent three Emails over the last 2 months with no response.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 25, 2007)

Larry said:


> OK so how were you able to get your maintenance fee? I am renting out my week and have been trying to get my maintenance bill so I can pay it before my renter gets there. I have  sent three Emails over the last 2 months with no response.



Larry

Have you tried emailing Brian as well as Lilliana Gracia and/or Flavia Marin?  Unfortunately as you know they can be pretty slow with email responses. I find sometimes you need to send emails to multiple people to get a response.


----------



## Larry (Nov 25, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Larry
> 
> Have you tried emailing Brian as well as Lilliana Gracia and/or Flavia Marin?  Unfortunately as you know they can be pretty slow with email responses. I find sometimes you need to send emails to multiple people to get a response.



Hi George;
I sent an Email to all three but Brian's Email per Renaissance contact information seems to be wrong since AOL sent it back to me as undeliverable. 

Lilliana has responded to me by Email regarding reserving my week but keeps telling me she still has not gotten to January 2008 to reserve my week, but they both have ignored my request for maintenance bill.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 25, 2007)

Larry said:


> Hi George;
> I sent an Email to all three but Brian's Email per Renaissance contact information seems to be wrong since AOL sent it back to me as undeliverable.
> 
> Lilliana has responded to me by Email regarding reserving my week but keeps telling me she still has not gotten to January 2008 to reserve my week, but they both have ignored my request for maintenance bill.



Larry

This is the email I have for Brian. bvanromondt@arubarenaissance.com

You could try asking one of them for an email to the accounting dept for a maintenance bill. Good luck.

George


----------



## Larry (Nov 25, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Larry
> 
> This is the email I have for Brian. bvanromondt@arubarenaissance.com
> 
> ...



Thanks George I will try that email for Brian which is different than the email
that is listed on their website.


----------



## qlaval (Nov 25, 2007)

Larry said:


> OK so how were you able to get your maintenance fee? I am renting out my week and have been trying to get my maintenance bill so I can pay it before my renter gets there. I have  sent three Emails over the last 2 months with no response.



Simple... I was there last November 02-16.
Brian offered us at the owners meeting to pay the 2008 maintenance by cc.
(Even at that moment he wasn't aware of the 2008 amounts)
I gave him back the signed paper with cc info.

But don't be alarmed they will send you everything via snail mail if I understand correctly.
Brian even told us that even if we were to give the cc authorization paper they would send us the request via mail anyway and to just ignore it.

As for unanswered emails it looks like it is very frequent... 

When you need answers I would suggest a phone call.
In Canada with a special number it only cost 19¢/minute so it worth it for fast answers. 

As for myself I was very lucky because I brought with me the transfer papers for the purchase of two additionnal weeks.
Imagine what, I was able to complete everything within my stay instead of the usual 3 months or so...:whoopie:


----------



## qlaval (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to say Flavia Marin is NO longer in charge of the Membership contracts 
as she as been promoted to another department.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 25, 2007)

qlaval said:


> Simple... I was there last November 02-16.
> Brian offered us at the owners meeting to pay the 2008 maintenance by cc.
> (Even at that moment he wasn't aware of the 2008 amounts)
> I gave him back the signed paper with cc info.
> ...



Did Brian have anything usefull to say? Do you know who is taking over for Flavia Marin?


----------



## qlaval (Nov 26, 2007)

gmarine said:


> Did Brian have anything usefull to say? Do you know who is taking over for Flavia Marin?



Flavia Marin has been promoted to Accounts Payable Supervisor. 
Her replacement is Lisa Trappenberg.

As for Brian, he said that new thermostats would be installed by new year.
Patio doors will continue to be replace with new ones (new model that open instead of sliding)
New roof installation is finished.
Swimming pool will be repaired where needed(Not a full resurfacing job)
Maybe a few things more but I don't remember everything as I was already in "vacation mode"...
Quite a nice vacation and the oceanfront end units that I purchased are just great!


----------



## qlaval (Dec 8, 2007)

If you would like to see the Renaissance Resort. 
I've just sent new pics for the Renaissance review section. (In the TUG Resort Databases)

And they do look great compared to the old ones...


----------

